# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  СРОЧНО! продам 3 билета на 4 января 2015 года в Музкомедию  на "Царевну Лягушку"

## [email protected]

Продам 3 билета на 4 января 2015 года в Музкомедию на "Царевну лягушку"
2 ряд по середине 
цена 1 билета 100 грн 
все 3 билета в одни руки 
067 866 75 33 
живут на архитекторской

----------

